# TiVo Stream - unable to get set up



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Since late last year, I’ve been unable to get my Stream working. Power cycled and deleted the app and reinstalled. No matter if I check in-house, out of house, or both, it just ends up at “Checking Activation Status” and spins forever. Any pointers?


----------

